# What to look for when buying GTO?



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Ive never owned a GTO. But I am planning on buying one here pretty soon. Im looking for a 68-72 body Lemans or GTO. I was wondering what are some problem areas to look for when Im out shopping. Areas such as rust, wiring issues, etc... Also, when identifying a 400 or 455, whats the easiet way to identify either one? And the castings on the heads, which ones are good ones to look for?

Thanks for any help.

John


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Wiring? It's 40 years old. May want to replace it if you can.

Here's a couple of links to research for the rest....
Pontiac Engine Codes
Pontiac #'s -


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Irony? The car Im looking at locally is green like yours! But its a 69 Thanks for the information


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

The engine casting #'s are going to tell what engine is in it, you just have to find the numbers, then do the research. Take a magnet and check the car out good for rust/bondo. A 242 vin will tell you if it's a real GTO or not, except for the early years.
Body work is the expensive part. Make sure it has a good body, or budget the repairs into your plan. An Arizona car is far more desireable than a Wisconsin car...


----------

